# varmit rifle



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i am looking for a 22-250 or maybe something a little bigger or smaller to bust some coyotes with....i was just wondering if you guys could give me some suggestions n what to look for that wont kill the bank because im only 15 and dad siad if iwanted a new gun i would have to fork out most of the cash


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Check into the H&R Handi-Rifle. It can be accurized to shoot with the best bolt gun and you can pick one up new for around $250, give or take. Here's a link for ya'.

http://www.hr1871.com/firearms/index.php?cat=4


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Ohio,

I think a good choice for you would be the Remington Light Varmiter. It has a synthetic stock and a stainless fluted barrel. The rifle is a light compact number that would be good for any coyote hunting situation exspecialy if there is any amount of walking involved. I believe it comes in .223, .221 Fireball and .22-250 I would stay with either the .223 or the .22-250 it's easier to find ammo for them. Hope that helps


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Remember Scooter, he said that price WAS a factor. I still think a good Handi-Rifle would be a great place to start. He can get into reloading for it and work on his accuracy then at a later date when it can really afford it he can pick up a bolt gun and use the H&R as a back up/second rifle. I love Remington rifles but I fully understand where he's coming from, not having much of a budget my self. My plan is to pick up a Handi-Rifle in 30'06 to use for deer season next year, then when my funds are better I'll get a 700 ADL and use the H&R as a back up or let my grandkids use it. Remington is a great way to go if you can afford it but until then I'd rather have an H&R and do some shooting then sit home waiting to save up for the Remington.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Well personally I like the rem 700 also, but being on a budget I would look at a stevens/ savage rifle I have seen these 250$ stevens rifles shoot and I must say out of the box $ for $ probably the best buy around not the best looking but Im sure they will smack a coyote good luck.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry guys I forgot the budget portion of the post but since we are talking about it a handi-rifle or the savage would be good choices too. I will not recommend a model 710 even though I've heard they are good shooters. I just think these rifles look like an insult to the budget minded shooter and I have better looking hammers in my toolbox and that is the truth!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: I agree scooter....the 710 leaves something to be desired!! Just pick one up and handle it. You dont even have to shoot it. It feels cheap!!! This is coming from a "Remington guy".....

ohio,

Find a used rifle in "semi-good" shape. If you are just starting out. This is all you need. Dont worry about all the "hoopla" you hear on here. We just tend to get caught up in it..... :lol: Buy something that feels good to you in a 223, 22-250...ect. You will be fine!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Jiffy,

I feel ashamed for Remington on that 710 and I too am a Remington fan they are all I own. Good suggestion with the used guns but be careful with what you and from who you purchase because around here stores are always willing to take a guy for a ride on the price of used guns except for my favorite hangout.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

The Stevens rifles are pretty damn good. The only reason I didn't pick one of them up is because I had the budget for the Savage LE I eventually got.

I think a .223 should suffice. Ammo is nice and cheap. Semiauto or bolt is a big question. The semiauto will reduce recoil if that's a problem, and allows for more opportunities for a follow-up shot.

Heh...see, if you lived by me, I'd buy another DPMS AR15, tune it a little for ya, and let ya pay me back maybe half the price, call the rest of it a birthday present for a young shooter or some such thing. Not because I'm an especially generous guy, but because we need every new shooter we can get. And AR15s rock. DPMS AR15 light/compact model, 16" bull barrel, MSRP of $700 or so. I bet one could get one for $500. I suppose that's a smidge out of your price range.

My real advice? I'd wait longer for the rifle and get a piece of quality equipment. Nothing sucks more than cheaping out and being unhappy. Pick up a quick job over the winter break, you can probly slam down an easy $300-$400 that way. And you can also shovel driveways and sidewalks for $10-$20 a pop, depending on size. If you're in a city, you can probly get $10 to shovel out a car, and there's plenty of them around.

Get what I'm saying? Ya do what ya got to get your hardware. I'm 20, and I'm working three odd little jobs to support my triad of hobbies: Guns, cars, and girlfriend.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Dave-W,

I couldn't agree with you more we do need all the young people and new shooters that we can round up. I wish more people would think like you and make it a goal to intruduce someone to the sport. Take the time to help them get started, pick out a rifle or pistol that fits them, and take them to shoot it until the feel good about doing it by themselves. I did that this year with a friend of mine from work all he wanted was someone to take the time to show him the ropes and teach him a little. He felt uncomfortable about asking so on a whim I invited him to go hunting with me and he just took off from there and now we have another responsible gun owning deer hunter in ND.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

again, the DPMS is an Excellent choice, but seeing as they are $650+, i dont think they fit into the budget of the average 15 year old. :wink:

I second the H&R Handi rifle, but if you REALY want a repeating rifle, i would sugest a Weatherby Vanguard Synthetic. They run under $400 at Walmart


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a H and R handi rifle in 17HMR and it is a very accurate gun. I plan in the near future to get an H and R in 223 caliber. These guns have a great trigger and are hard to beat as far as price.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I have the exact same problem as ohio and $400 is still a bit out of my price range $350 max unles i ran into a really awesome rifle for $400 but whether it is semi or bolt action i dont care. please give me your opinions. :beer:


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

im 16 and im buying a bushmaster varminter this summer!


----------



## duckhunter55 (Jan 10, 2006)

THe Rossi break open single shot 17hmr package comes with a nikkon 3-8 stainless scope and case stainless steel gun perfect for coyotes and the best part is that the whole package only costs $200 plus if you are like me and like to shoot every thing in sight you can buy a box of 50 shells for about 10bucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! call the local academy and askem about it it is a great deal perfect for coyotes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luc with with one have fun


----------

